# books about theives???



## huxley (Dec 18, 2006)

i didn't want to make another post. so i'm going to ask my question here.

does any one know of any books/stories that have a character or story with theives. 

a main character that is a thief or a bad guy thief. or just a story line with thieves. ?????


thanks


----------



## JK_Wannabe (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, it's Young Adult fantasy, but actually very well written with a deep look into the lives of thieves/spies: _Trickster's Choice_ and _Trickster's Queen_ by Tamora Pierce. The main character's father is the Thief King, and she kinda takes after him. 

EDIT: She also wrote the _Circle of Magic_, _Circle Open_s, and the _Will of the Empress_, which are all books with thecharacter named Briar, who is a former thief, included.


----------



## huntingtonb (Dec 19, 2006)

Oliver Twist by Charles Dickens is a classic novel about an English orphan boy who runs away from an abusive orphanage and gets caught up with a gang of young thieves who are taken care of by a criminal named Fagan. It's excellent, although loooooong and written in old-fashioned language.


----------



## huxley (Dec 19, 2006)

i'm looking for a more : LUPIN THE THIRD. 

    like a story about a master thief.


----------



## strangedaze (Dec 19, 2006)

Fingersmith by Sarah Waters. and it has lots of lesbian sex and mechanical dildos, if im not mistaken.


----------



## tishseven (Dec 20, 2006)

how about Les Miserables? Jean Valjean's entire search for redemption is based his past as a thief.


----------



## Sevvy (Dec 22, 2006)

If you like fantasy books then Mistborn by Brandon Sanderson is definitely a good book about a whole group of master thieves.


----------



## Winged Sandals (Dec 23, 2006)

The Theif Lord by Cornelia Funke is pretty good (it's a kid's book).  The James Bond books are kind of mastermind theif-eqsue at times...


----------



## ruksak (Dec 24, 2006)

There is, of course, Raskolnikov in 'Crime and Punishment'.  Perhaps the most important literary thief of all time.


----------

